# Pay illegals are you kidding me????



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now Biden wants to pay deported illegals $450,000 per person. I need to get my Mexican citizenship then sneek back into the Divided States of America. This is insane. 

I think Obama I'd Bidens puppet master. I'm starting to wonder if Obama is the one revelations warns us about.

A little different but applies to all of Bidens actions.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Again.... Any Dem's that used to post on this site if you are still "lurking" but not posting. What do you think of stuff like this?

They want to pay $450K to illegal immigrants. YOU KNOW PEOPLE WHO BROKE THE LAW. But dont want to pay for the homeless, poor, vets, etc.

If you dont think your party is being run by the radicals you have to open your eyes. Why do you think Sen. Manchin is pumping the breaks on things. Dont you think he is trying to distance himself from the radicals and mass spending.

Again.... what is scary about our political system right now is that the Dems and Reps are not trying to negotiate with each other anymore. They just try to get the "votes" they need from their own party. BOTH OF THEM DO THIS!!! Why do you think so many bipartisan bills get killed or never make it for a vote....because they are not "radical" enough. THis is what is scary. Again BOTH PARTIES ARE DOING THIS.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well here is another thing in the Build back Better plan.....










Yes that is correct giving illegal immigrants resident status. How is this apart of "infrastructure".

This is the problem with these MASS, HUGE, Thousand page bills.... people sneak in stuff like this. THis is why nobody trusts government.

I understand how things work and people put in riders and what not with bills. But that is part of the problem. Biden is saying this is all about INFRASTRUCTURE..... IT ISN"T. That is the issue. Lots of fluff in this bill that could be cut. Lots of left wing extreme crap that shouldn't be in this bill. Stuff that would never pass on its own merrit.... EVEN IN THE DEMOCRAT RUN HOUSE....Yes even some democrats dont agree with things like this. But yet here it is getting pushed and included in a bill.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Who's ready to sneak into Mexico and come back to the USA $450,000 richer? You guys on Social Security might end up with more benefits as an illegal.


----------

